# My 10 week old puppy is small in size. :(



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

From your photographs his paws look quite big to me Rafax. Some golden retrievers are more compact and wiry than the show types, but they are still great dogs, maybe with more working ability than the show ones. Just keep feeding a good quality diet like the Eukanuba puppy (3-4 times a day at the moment) and he will reach the weight and size that is right for him. He looks lovely and healthy, so don't worry - size isn't everything. Regards.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

He is a bit light for a 10.5 week old pup, but as was said...he may not be destined to be a 'big dog'...He may be a 100% GREAT Golden in a smaller package!


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick is very small for a golden. He's almost a year old now and pretty much done growing. He's 'only' 48 pounds, but all of it is pure energy. And he's the nest Golden we've ever had. 

If you have any concerns, just ask your vet to be on the safe side, but don't worry about him being small.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He might be a bit small, but I don't think it is too much to worry about. It might be a blessing in disguise when he is full grown!! I never quite believe how they start out as these tiny little things and grow so huge!!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

He might be little small now but good things come in small packages 
My golden weighted 12 lbs at 10 weeks old. He's now 4 years old and always
weighs between 58 and 60 lbs. Mine is always going to be like this, he's athletic and has a great metabolism.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

If he's healthy, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

My first Golden-girl was petite....and I LOVED it! At adulthood, she was about 45 lbs--but she ended up being right at the small-end of the standard range for a female. I wish I could remember what she weighed as a puppy your pups age. I agree with what one of the other members said--he might have more of the hunting/working pedigree in him and they tend to be lighter, thinner. One "look" isn't necessarily better than the other, it just depends on what you want to do with him. Hunt? Agility? Tracking? Obedience? A Family Dog Only? He has a nice face, pretty fur--good looking boy. (his front nails look a little long--maybe a trim? ) Oh--one thing you can do is take a look at his parents. Are they of standard size? That would give at least some indication as to what he might look like at adulthood--never a guarantee though.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro was the runt of the litter. At nine weeks he was 10 lbs. He remained one of the smallest of the April 2010 puppies until he was about 10 or 11 months when he caught up. His adult size will most likely be about the size of his parents.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

GREATNESS comes in small packages!  (I say this as I look at my 50lb Kelly as she naps underneath me.)

He's a cute little guy! Enjoy!


----------

